# Kestevans Llandudno 2020 ride. May 2nd - CANCELLED !



## Kestevan (27 Jan 2020)

Righto - as posted elsewhere @nickyboy has had to drop out from organising this years iconic Manchester to Llandudno ride due to attempting a LeJog in May (personally I'll be surprised if he makes it to Truro before his wheel explodes  )

Anyway, I've volunteered to try and step into his shoes and keep this fine Cyclechat ride running this year.
I'll be shamelessly stealing the routes from last years ride and hopefully the usual suspects, and anyone new who fancies a nice flatish, 100 mile ride at a friendly and relaxed pace will join me.

The May bank holidays have moved this year to 8th for VE day, and the 25th. Given that accommodation/travel is usually adversely affected by BH dates I think this leaves us with the weekends of 2/3rd and the 16/17th. My preference is the 2/3 May, but I'm open to bribes/blackmail/peer pressure as usual.

1) 8am start Manchester Piccadilly railway station
2) Coffee/Snack stop Devonshire Bakery, Weaverham (I thought that this was better than the Country Park we went to in 2015 but happy to listen to other views on this)
3) Lunch stop Eureka café, Wirral
4) Finish in Llandudno sometime about 6pm depending on individual's speed, weather etc. Fish and Chips available

There will be official "start" and "finish" points at Manchester, Altrincham, Eureka and Llandudno so participants can mix and match to suit themselves. You don't have to do the whole ride if it doesn't suit

In fact, the last 30 miles or so are dotted with train stations so if you're a bit weary then it's very easy to pop on a train and beat the rush for fish and chips

There will be both flatter and hillier routes again.

As previously, stop over in Llandudno for those that fancy it. Regular trains from nearby Llandudno Junction to all points of the compass.

For those that haven't done the ride before what you get is about 10 miles of urban/suburban flat cycling to Altrincham. Then you have about 40 miles of very pleasant country lanes through Cheshire which are rolling at absolute worst. After lunch if you take the flat route it's about 45 very flat miles with the final 20 or so right next to the sea. The hillier alternative is another 50 miles, also last 20 next to the sea but there is, as the name suggests, a hillier middle bit to get off a fairly busy A road

No insurance required. No kit stipulations (such as helmets). It's around 100 miles all in at a fairly gentle pace and in some lovely scenery and some nice stop offs along the way. Everyone and anyone (including friends of CCers) welcome

I've sent this out to the usual mob, any names I've missed let me know. Otherwise expressions of interest please (and your preferred date).

Righto - Looks like it has to be the weekend of the 2/3 May. I've suggested Mrs Kes may like to come along in the car (and entirely incidentally provide luggage transport), and she's not ripped my throat out (yet).

Current Expressions of Interest are:

@si_c
@ColinJ (To Eureka)
@gavroche (from Rhyl)
@DiddlyDodds
@Rickshaw Phil (from Eureka)
@Domus (possible part way)
@wanda2010
@Moodyman
@Andrew Br


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2020)

Any of those dates is fine with me. Meeting point for me will be the Bike Hut in Rhyl, as usual. 
I will get there first and wait for the peloton to arrive.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jan 2020)

Let me just check my diary..... Looks like I'm washing my hair that weekend 

In reality I am off on the silly caper with @nickyboy so cannot commit to another jolly so close to the big event as "Err indoors won't have it!"

It's a shame because it is a really good ride and an easy 100 miles for anyone who is attempting their first imperial century. As a small aside, there is the minor matter of the hill climb race out of Flint (Everyone is in a hurry to leave Flint!! ) and I have just checked, I don't see your name on the Strava scoreboard @Kestevan 

Gavroche is a great chap and waits patiently at the Rhyl Hub so he can buy everyone a hot choc or icecream as they arrive. You will recognise him by his distinctive cycle gear and you must address him with the words 'Allo Allo' as you approach....


----------



## si_c (27 Jan 2020)

I'm up for this - any weekend in May is good for me presently.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jan 2020)

Yes, a pity I can't make it this year but what with taking a couple of weeks to do LEJOG with @I like Skol I can't manage another weekend so close to those dates

There are plenty of repeat offenders but I was always very happy to see new faces on the ride. Taking the flat option, it really does become one of the easiest and nicest Century rides you can do in the North West and loads of CCers have done their first on this ride.

Thanks for picking this one up @Kestevan


----------



## Kestevan (27 Jan 2020)

Yeah, @I like Skol, TBH I didnt expect you to turn up, thought you'd be confined to barracks given the lejog, but it would still be rude not to ask. 

I'm not on the hill climb list because I got lost.... Me and Gill took an unexpected diversion up the bit that's too steep for the rest of you.... and last year I ended up on the train from Flint with a worn out Mrs Kes.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Gavroche is a great chap and waits patiently at the Rhyl Hub so he can buy everyone a hot choc or icecream as they arrive. You will recognise him by his distinctive cycle gear and you must address him with the words 'Allo Allo' as you approach....
> View attachment 502211


It is a shame that, by the time every one arrives, the cafe and ice cream parlour is closed. By the way, I have updated my bike now so don't rely on the photo.


----------



## sheddy (27 Jan 2020)

Prize for riding up the Great Orme ?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2020)

I should be able to come along again but I will do what I did last year - come as far as the cafe stop at the halfway point, then turn round and head back. @GuyBoden did that with me in 2019 and may want to again this time?

I will ride out from Manchester, but ride back to Walkden for my train home. 

If anybody else fancies that variation, you'd be welcome to join me for the return leg.


----------



## Freds Dad (27 Jan 2020)

SWMBO was talking last night of going to London at the beginning of May so if the date is early May I probably won't be available but I will try to move our trip to later in the month so I can make the ride. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Domus (27 Jan 2020)

Flying to Mallorca on the 4th so being out all day on the Saturday may not go down too well. Weaverham and back may be acceptable. 
Put me down as a possible.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jan 2020)

Thanks for tagging me @Kestevan 

I won't make any promises at the moment but would quite like to do this ride again. The 2nd/3rd is free for me but not the 16th/17th. I'd probably aim to ride from Shrewsbury and join you at Eureka.

What's happened with Eureka by the way? Wasn't it up for sale a while ago?


----------



## si_c (27 Jan 2020)

It still is afaik but no sale just yet, there are alternatives if they do close that are not too far off route.


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Jan 2020)

I have had heart surgery (4x bypass) in Jan. Much as I love this ride, I think it may be too much too soon.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2020)

Leaway2 said:


> I have had heart surgery (4x bypass) in Jan. Much as I love this ride, I think it may be too much too soon.


Crikey @Leaway2! Wishing you all the best for a full recovery.


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2020)

Leaway2 said:


> I have had heart surgery (4x bypass) in Jan. Much as I love this ride, I think it may be too much too soon.


GWS!


----------



## Buck (28 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the nod @Kestevan

I'm due my next op any time soon (although due to pressures in the NHS could be any time this year!) As it's a major op, it'd rule me out completely but if I do have a date that is post ride or haven't heard anything then I would love to come along (I'll see if the man Gil is also free)

Nothing else is in the diary at present for those two weekends - put me as a maybe based on the above and a late confirmation !


----------



## Buck (28 Jan 2020)

Leaway2 said:


> I have had heart surgery (4x bypass) in Jan. Much as I love this ride, I think it may be too much too soon.



Wise decision - depending on how you feel, perhaps do a part ride?

Regardless, hope the recovery continues and you're back on the bike soon!


----------



## I like Skol (28 Jan 2020)

Jeez, the cyclechat northern posse are falling apart! Is this the embodiment of the north-south divide?


----------



## Domus (28 Jan 2020)

I suspect it’s more a case of the ageing membership of CC.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (28 Jan 2020)

I prefer 2nd May as i have the Southport Triathlon on the 17th so cant really be doing a 100miler the day before


----------



## Littgull (29 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the heads up, @Kestevan.

I am away for 2 of the other weekends in May so it may be a bit difficult to ride on the date mentioned.

I'll let you know nearer the time if I can make it.


----------



## Moodyman (30 Jan 2020)

I should be able to do 02/05 but away the following weekend.


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Feb 2020)

Stick me on the list please. Will see what my fitness level is like by end March even though I'll train it from the halfway stop, most likely


----------



## I like Skol (3 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Manchester to the Church of St Tudno against a westerly like today would be soul destroying!!


I thought that was the idea? Makes you glad to get back to Manchester....


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> If today was anything to go by I would choose a day when the the wind is blowing from the east!!!!
> 
> Manchester to the Church of St Tudno against a westerly like today would be soul destroying!!


If there were to be a strong wind blowing then at least I would only ride into it for half of the ride since I will be turning round at the halfway point and heading back. A westerly would mean a headwind on the way out and a tailwind back, which wouldn't be so bad.

I have experienced the odd freak wind on an out-and-back-ride which reversed direction midway so I ended up with a headwind all day. Now _*THAT *_was truly soul destroying!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> The westerly was so strong today that I got a PB on a segment even though I was stopped at traffic lights for about 90 seconds!!!!.


I had the _headwinds-from-hell_ for a week on one of my cycling training camp holidays on the Costa Blanca. It felt like whichever way we went we were slogging into a wall of wind but _finally_, we got a good tailwind. We were in the Jalon valley heading back towards the coast when suddenly the wind came round behind us. It was bloody fantastic! It felt like we had become pro-riders as our chaingang sped up to 50+ km/hr and held that all the way down the valley, with very little effort until we eventually came to the small climb out of the end of the valley.


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2020)

Today's headwind was (allegedly) 14 or 15 mph. It felt worse than that, and by the time I turned back east I was so knackered the benefit of the tailwind was short-lived. 

As for Manchester-Blackpool last year…shudder…


----------



## Buck (4 Feb 2020)

Buck said:


> Thanks for the nod @Kestevan
> 
> I'm due my next op any time soon (although due to pressures in the NHS could be any time this year!) As it's a major op, it'd rule me out completely but if I do have a date that is post ride or haven't heard anything then I would love to come along (I'll see if the man Gil is also free)
> 
> Nothing else is in the diary at present for those two weekends - put me as a maybe based on the above and a late confirmation !



@Kestevan - i got a call last Wednesday and my op is planned for tomorrow afternoon  I doubt that I’ll be ride fit in time so I will bow out this time.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2020)

Buck said:


> @Kestevan - i got a call last Wednesday and my op is planned for tomorrow afternoon  I doubt that I’ll be ride fit in time so I will bow out this time.


Good luck with the op and your recovery!


----------



## Buck (4 Feb 2020)

Cheers Colin. Feeling ok about the op and just have to not rush my recovery and end up with a setback


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Feb 2020)

Buck said:


> Cheers Colin. Feeling ok about the op and just have to not rush my recovery and end up with a setback



Good luck with the op from me.

Hopefully you will be fit for (another) recovery ride with me and @EasyPeez later in the year.

It'll be like Groundhog Day.


----------



## Buck (5 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Good luck with the op from me.
> 
> Hopefully you will be fit for (another) recovery ride with me and @EasyPeez later in the year.
> 
> It'll be like Groundhog Day.



Definitely. I’d be up for that


----------



## Kestevan (5 Feb 2020)

@Buck Hope everything works out and you make a full and speedy recovery.... preferably in time to join us again on the Scarborough ride


----------



## Andrew Br (8 Feb 2020)

I'm in.
Just booked accommodation for, surprisingly, not much. I'll find out how good it is when I get there but it's only one night.
I'll consider booking trains home. I feel that I should ride back. Because.

Anyway, looking forward to it: I enjoyed both of my previous rides.


----------



## Andrew Br (8 Feb 2020)

Kestevan: you should change the post headline to state the ride date.
Thanks for taking on the organising.


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I should be able to come along again but I will do what I did last year - come as far as the cafe stop at the halfway point, then turn round and head back. @GuyBoden did that with me in 2019 and may want to again this time?
> 
> I will ride out from Manchester, but ride back to Walkden for my train home.
> 
> If anybody else fancies that variation, you'd be welcome to join me for the return leg.


Sounds a good idea, the Manchester start is a bit early for me to ride too, but I will definitely ride too/back from the Eureka cafe. Weather permitting, obviously.


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Feb 2020)

So I've booked hotels and outbound train (Friday, Lunnon to Manch). The return looks 'interesting'. Umpteen changes and no bike reservation certainty. Will go to my local station prepared for a very long conversation...... Brompton to the halfway stop? Deffo getting the train from Eureka otherwise will still be on the road gone midnight!

At least I'll be at the front of the queue in the chippy.


----------



## StuAff (16 Feb 2020)

wanda2010 said:


> So I've booked hotels and outbound train (Friday, Lunnon to Manch). The return looks 'interesting'. Umpteen changes and no bike reservation certainty. Will go to my local station prepared for a very long conversation...... Brompton to the halfway stop? Deffo getting the train from Eureka otherwise will still be on the road gone midnight!
> 
> At least I'll be at the front of the queue in the chippy.


Just had a look myself- eek. No services without similar hassle to London or Pompey. Makes the shenanigans of a couple of years back look like a doddle.


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Feb 2020)

The wonderful 'Teach' (Ian) from Northampton suggested a route via Holyhead and Brum. Upon further investigation the return via Crewe and Brum seems the 'better' option but I'll double check, write down both routes then go camp out at a booking counter, with sweets/biscuits for whichever booking staff has the joy of dealing with me.

I'll report back later in the week.


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Feb 2020)

StuAff said:


> Just had a look myself- eek. No services without similar hassle to London or Pompey. Makes the shenanigans of a couple of years back look like a doddle.




I'm regarding it as an adventure with 'more' travel opportunities


----------



## StuAff (16 Feb 2020)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm regarding it as an adventure with 'more' travel opportunities


Yup, the 2018 edition was an opportunity to ride to Chester!


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Feb 2020)

Work stopped play. Intention to complete task during this coming week.


----------



## Kestevan (23 Feb 2020)

Apologies peeps, not been around much over the last couple of weeks....I've been rather busy with personal issues/family bereavement so haven't really managed to do much. 

Not even booked accommodation yet. I gather from some of the comments above that there may be rail travel issues... What's the current state of play, and is just the travel back from llandudo to mordor/Manchester as before or are there wider issues?


----------



## I like Skol (23 Feb 2020)

Kestevan said:


> Apologies peeps, not been around much over the last couple of weeks....I've been rather busy with personal issues/family bereavement so haven't really managed to do much.
> 
> Not even booked accommodation yet. I gather from some of the comments above that there may be rail travel issues... What's the current state of play, and is just the travel back from llandudo to mordor/Manchester as before or are there wider issues?


No problem, an opportunity for the inaugural annual Llandudno to Manchester bike ride on May 3rd....


----------



## Kestevan (23 Feb 2020)

I like Skol said:


> No problem, an opportunity for the inaugural annual Llandudno to Manchester bike ride on May 3rd....


Did both ways last year. Given that since December I've only managed a couple of laps of the velodrome I'm going to pass on doing both ways.


----------



## Helenb (10 Mar 2020)

Hello all I'm thinking about doing this ride, is anyone getting the train from Llandudno to mcr after the ride? 
Helen


----------



## Helenb (10 Mar 2020)

Helenb said:


> Hello all I'm thinking about doing this ride, is anyone getting the train from Llandudno to mcr after the ride?
> Helen


I'm a chorlton wanderer/post doc regular!


----------



## Andrew Br (10 Mar 2020)

Helenb said:


> I'm a chorlton wanderer/post doc regular!



I'm not sure that many people on here know about Wanderers/PostDoc Helen but you'll get respect for having done Manchester-BPool FNRttC 2019 !
If I were you, I'd look at riding back to Chester and getting the train from there. That's my plan; you're welcome to join me, I shan't be going fast.


----------



## si_c (10 Mar 2020)

Andrew Br said:


> I'm not sure that many people on here know about Wanderers/PostDoc Helen but you'll get respect for having done Manchester-BPool FNRttC 2019 !
> If I were you, I'd look at riding back to Chester and getting the train from there. That's my plan; you're welcome to join me, I shan't be going fast.



Same day or following?


----------



## Helenb (10 Mar 2020)

si_c said:


> Same day or following?


Was thinking same day when the ride is finished,


----------



## Andrew Br (10 Mar 2020)

si_c said:


> Same day or following?


Following day. I don't want to miss out on the festivities.


----------



## Andrew Br (10 Mar 2020)

Helenb said:


> Was thinking same day when the ride is finished,


Ah, sorry. I misunderstood.
Let me know if you want help with booking trains and bikes.


----------



## Kestevan (16 Mar 2020)

Given today's announcements I suspect that this ride may encounter some difficulties. 

I'm loath to act too early and pull the plug on this one, but conversely I don't want people to be buying tickets/booking accommodation for a ride that's looking rather less likely to go ahead.. My gut feeling is that it's unlikely to go ahead in the current circumstances. 

What's people's thoughts on this.?


----------



## I like Skol (16 Mar 2020)

Ouch! Hard call to make but just under 7 weeks to go so realistically control measures likely to be in full swing by then.
@nickyboy, me & co will have an equally difficult decision to make about our Lejog effort later in May


----------



## nickyboy (16 Mar 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Ouch! Hard call to make but just under 7 weeks to go so realistically control measures likely to be in full swing by then.
> @nickyboy, me & co will have an equally difficult decision to make about our Lejog effort later in May


We're doing it @I like Skol , even if we have to take 10 days worth of butties to keep us going


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2020)

nickyboy said:


> We're doing it @I like Skol , even if we have to take 10 days worth of butties to keep us going



Take a tent or three.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Mar 2020)

nickyboy said:


> We're doing it @I like Skol , even if we have to take 10 days worth of butties to keep us going


Nice one Nick. That would be my attitude too. Just accommodation provision that may be tricky but I'm sure we will find a way.


----------



## si_c (16 Mar 2020)

I may have to pull out of this for unrelated reasons - I managed to fracture my collarbone on Thursday - but it may be sensible to keep the ride pencilled in tentatively though in case things improve.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Mar 2020)

I'm not on this ride, but was considering @ColinJ's latest one.

I've no problem doing the ride, sorting food, interacting appropriately with the others, and so on.

The problem I have is that I am car assisted.

My car journey to and from the start point can hardly be described as essential.

I shall keep the matter under review, but my thinking is doing any ride at the moment would not be right if it involves a car journey.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2020)

si_c said:


> I may have to pull out of this for unrelated reasons - I managed to fracture my collarbone on Thursday - but it may be sensible to keep the ride pencilled in tentatively though in case things improve.


Yikes - GWS!

I am probably not going to expose my delicate old lungs to you lot coughing and spluttering on me, but I'll leave it until nearer the time to wimp out in case the spring sunshine miraculously kills off the Corona virus. (There will actually be some spring sunshine, won't there?)


----------



## Buck (17 Mar 2020)

Kestevan said:


> Given today's announcements I suspect that this ride may encounter some difficulties.
> 
> I'm loath to act too early and pull the plug on this one, but conversely I don't want people to be buying tickets/booking accommodation for a ride that's looking rather less likely to go ahead.. My gut feeling is that it's unlikely to go ahead in the current circumstances.
> 
> What's people's thoughts on this.?



it is looking a little doubtful but I’d hang on for another week to see how the situation develops. By then I am sure we’ll be able to see a definite outcome.


----------



## Buck (17 Mar 2020)

@si_c hope you’re doing OK In the circumstances.


----------



## Kestevan (17 Mar 2020)

Sensible advice all round. 
I'm not cancelling.... Yet. 
But I'd strongly advice anyone not to make concrete/expensive arrangements that can't be cancelled. 
I'll reapraise things at Easter and see if anything (even if in a more limited fashion) can go ahead. 

@si_c tough break.. Hope it heals quickly with no problems.


----------



## Helenb (18 Mar 2020)

I'm still hopeful that all will be OK for the ride, but yes good advice to not book anything yet. Will have to play it by ear.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (26 Mar 2020)

Looks like we will be very lucky to get an early May date for this ride , it would be a real shame not to do it so may be a postponement would be on the cards.


----------



## gavroche (26 Mar 2020)

The Chinese took 60 days for a downturn so I can't see this ride happening in May considering we still haven't had a complete lockdown like they did.


----------



## Kestevan (30 Mar 2020)

Yeah, think its time to accept reality and pull the plug.
I'm going to call it cancelled.

Hopefully @nickyboy's other annual ride - the early September trip to Scarborough will still be able to go ahead... assuming it does I'd urge anyone who normally turns out on the Llandudno ride to join in as its usually a cracking day out.


----------



## si_c (30 Mar 2020)

Kestevan said:


> Yeah, think its time to accept reality and pull the plug.
> I'm going to call it cancelled.
> 
> Hopefully @nickyboy's other annual ride - the early September trip to Scarborough will still be able to go ahead... assuming it does I'd urge anyone who normally turns out on the Llandudno ride to join in as its usually a cracking day out.



Disappointed, but probably for the best.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Mar 2020)

Shame, but it's the right choice. I don't see this being over by May.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2020)

Yes, I think it is more a question of whether it finishes before autumn! 

If we do get the chance to do some forum rides later in the year then we will struggle not to have them clash. I will try not to compete with local rides.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, I think it is more a question of whether it finishes before autumn!
> 
> If we do get the chance to do some forum rides later in the year then we will struggle not to have them clash. I will try not to compete with local rides.


Same here.
Beginning to look like the late May @nickyboy LEJOG ride might be pushed back a full 12 months rather than just a month or two! 
Also, not officially announced on the forum yet but holidays have been booked at work, I was going to re-run my Sept Hay-on-Wye camping/cycling trip again around 4-7th Sept. At least one forum member had already expressed interest in this and I thought that after a few months lockdown there could be a lot of enthusiasm for a sociable cycling event like this? Unfortunately, latest govt press conferences are suggesting we may still be facing restrictions at that time so I guess there is not really much point in organising anything yet?


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Mar 2020)

Even if there's good virus spread news, the restrictions will be removed a lot more slowly and gradually than they were brought in.

You would need the return of full social privileges to do a multi-day tour with friends.

That isn't going to happen for several months, but group rides look to be in a more hopeful position.

As holiday time approaches, there's bound to be pressure to relax the restrictions for people to take a one off break.

That may happen to the extent of allowing an occasional full day out for leisure purposes.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Apr 2020)

Another one bites the dust, this year i had one of the busiest years regarding events entered and one buy one they are fading away.
Lets hope it changes for the better sooner rather than later


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2020)

Quite....my summer's gradually disappeared with nearly every ride and concert being cancelled or put back, including the one I was going to the evening of this ride, and the ones that haven't are likely to be. And I can't even move the couple of days' leave I'd booked for a couple of things, despite the situation at work (RM sorting office)...ho hum. We will return to reclaim the town from its goat overlords!


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Apr 2020)

By the way @StuAff totally OT but thanks to you and your colleagues at RM for maintaining pretty much my only means of contact with my mother. She's in a care home at the other end of the country near to where my sister lives. She's not really "with it" and doesn't like using phones so now that we can't visit, sending her cards is an important lifeline.

So thanks.


----------



## StuAff (24 May 2020)

I know it's a bit odd bumping this thread under the circumstances, but I thought this eccumenical chap might have been interesting to meet....


----------



## rich p (24 Nov 2020)

Is the Celebrity bollox happening in that weird castle we cycle past on the Manc-Llan ride?
@nickyboy @Kestevan 

Gwrych Castle 

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2020-11-23/im-a-celebrity-filming-location-uk/


----------



## Kestevan (24 Nov 2020)

Certainly would appear so... If they were looking for a god forsaken shithole to torture them properly they should have just stopped at Rhyll....


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

I have absolutely no memory of seeing that castle! 

Is it on the part of the route _after _the hilly diversion returns to the coast?


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I have absolutely no memory of seeing that castle!
> 
> Is it on the part of the route _after _the hilly diversion returns to the coast?


You can't see it from the N5 cycleway. It's near Abergele which is between Bike Hub Rhyl and Llanddulas (that really steep, short climb on the N5)


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

Ah, good - I know that my memory isn't brilliant, but I hate to think that I could '_mislay_' a castle!


----------



## straas (24 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Is the Celebrity bollox happening in that weird castle we cycle past on the Manc-Llan ride?
> @nickyboy @Kestevan
> 
> Gwrych Castle
> ...




Are you thinking of Rhuddlan castle?https://www.google.com/maps/@53.289...4!1sUHaqe3_I94ghMRCI54da1Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## si_c (24 Nov 2020)

straas said:


> Are you thinking of Rhuddlan castle?https://www.google.com/maps/@53.289...4!1sUHaqe3_I94ghMRCI54da1Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Nah, that's a different castle. Gwrych castle is the one on the hillside overlooking the bay between Rhyl and Colwyn.


----------



## straas (24 Nov 2020)

I know, I meant that you'd be more likely to pass Rhuddlan castle if you were dropping down to Rhyl from Rhuallt. Gwrych would be hidden by the A55 as the coast path is below the road a bit through there.

In fact I stopped shortly at Rhuddlan last time I went from manchester - conwy


----------



## si_c (24 Nov 2020)

straas said:


> I know, I meant that you'd be more likely to pass Rhuddlan castle if you were dropping down to Rhyl from Rhuallt. Gwrych would be hidden by the A55 as the coast path is below the road a bit through there.


True, we did pass the castle on the last Manchester to Llandudno ride that ran, but previous years haven't gone past it but have cut down onto the coast at Gronant.


----------



## rich p (24 Nov 2020)

SI'm pretty sure I saw it the year it pissed down from shiteheap to Shitehole but Crackle isn't here to confirm that I wasn't hallucinating.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> SI'm pretty sure I saw it the year it pissed down from shiteheap to Shitehole but Crackle isn't here to confirm that I wasn't hallucinating.


We'll do it all again soon. You know you want to


----------



## StuAff (24 Nov 2020)

Enough reality TV nonsense already. 

Hallucinations: What, before closing time…?
Back on topic: Eureka is this issue's featured cafe in C+. Yay!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

Wasn't Eureka up for sale last time we went there?

PS They still seem to be open, or rather they have been, but have now shut again during the current restrictions. I was trying to look back through their facebook posts but I am not a fb member and got fed up with constant nagging to register. (Also - is there any way to filter fb by date - it seemed like the only way to go back in time was to scroll through hundreds of posts?)


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Wasn't Eureka up for sale last time we went there?
> 
> PS They still seem to be open, or rather they have been, but have now shut again during the current restrictions. I was trying to look back through their facebook posts but I am not a fb member and got fed up with constant nagging to register. (Also - is there any way to filter fb by date - it seemed like the only way to go back in time was to scroll through hundreds of posts?)



Eureka was formally put on the market last year for, if I recall, about £400,000.

The latest Facebook message about the current lockdown is signed by the existing owners, so it looks like they haven't sold it yet.

Quite a few 'newsy' posts in the last few months, which indicates they are trying to build the business.

The cafe had dropped to only two or three days a week, so I'm guessing they want to boost the most recent sales figures to aid the sale.

On t'other hand, the website is no longer live, which is not very encouraging for anyone who wants to buy a viable business.

I doubt the cafe makes any money, but you do get a house (bungalow?) as well.

That's probably where all the value is.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Nov 2020)

si_c said:


> True, we did pass the castle on the last Manchester to Llandudno ride that ran, but previous years haven't gone past it but have cut down onto the coast at Gronant.


I have to admit that, having being pressured by some to cut out the revetment section to Rhyl, the run down the riverside after the castle was a significant improvement.


----------



## si_c (28 Nov 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I have to admit that, having being pressured by some to cut out the revetment section to Rhyl, the run down the riverside after the castle was a significant improvement.


Anything that cuts out Prestatyn is a clear improvement


----------

